

Show HN: Receiptron – The friendly receipt-saving robot - DanHulton
https://receiptron.com/

======
DanHulton
Hey all,

Receiptron is a receipt-saving service that works on _any_ smartphone. Just
take a picture of your receipt, email it to a unique email address, and it's
saved and can be categorized to make tax time so much easier.

I came up with the idea when I saw the giant envelope my girlfriend uses to
track her art business expenses, and heard how much she pays to her tax
accountant every year to sort through them. Also, I was unemployed at the
time, and thought this would be a great portfolio project -- which it was! It
significantly contributed to me getting a great job.

There are a million little features I'd like to add and rough edges to sand
down, but I'm so close to this project that I know I lack perspective on
what's important -- and friends and family can only be so critical; it's
usually just empty but well-meaning compliments. I'd love to know what you all
think!

